

Monday Troll: Lisp and the syntax extension Myth - disgruntledphd2
http://www.didierverna.com/sciblog/index.php?post/2012/05/14/Monday-Troll%3A-the-syntax-extension-myth

======
ww520
You can choose any color for your model T car as long as it's black.

------
Tyr42
So, I'm pretty sure ou can do this with racket.

